# snowboarding pros - size matters?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Scottie Lago is around 6'1" or 6'2" and he usually towers over the competition. Most of you top pros are 5'9" or less. When you're essentially doing aerial acrobatics with a stick strapped to your feet, shorter is usually better.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

travis rice is over 6 foot and he's the best snowboarder in the world.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Im going more with the gymnast theory ... constant high impact on a regular basis tends to stunt the growth process ... Kooley is about my size at 6 ft and Ted Borland is probably 6'3 .. those are two more taller guys off the top of my head ... oh Corey Smith is 6'1 ish or so .. but still your original premise is correct most tend to be smaller


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> travis rice is over 6 foot and he's the best snowboarder in the world.


Travis Rice is 5'10".


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Travis Rice is 5'10".


I stand corrected. 

people always talk about how big he is. I just assumed.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Mikkel Bang is 6'2"


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

kazu kokubo is 6'10"


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

you're full of lies!


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Shocktroop531 said:


> kazu kokubo is 6'10"


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Chas Guldemond is 6', Andreas is 6', Lago is 6'1", Bode Merrill is 6'2", Mikkel Bang is 6'2"...I'd say that right there is proof enough that size matters little.


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

Andreas Wiig


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> i don't know of many pros who are 6' or taller. Bode Merill is 6'2". any others?


Another thing you have to consider is that the average height for males (in the US, at least) is only 5' 9.5". So being over 6' tall is already an exception to the norm, it is understandable that you might tend to see fewer "tall" people participating in a sport where height doesn't play a huge factor (as opposed to basketball or baseball).


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

david_z said:


> Another thing you have to consider is that the average height for males (in the US, at least) is only 5' 9.5". So being over 6' tall is already an exception to the norm, it is understandable that you might tend to see fewer "tall" people participating in a sport where height doesn't play a huge factor (as opposed to basketball or baseball).


yea but I think the point is that most pro snowboarders are beyond just "not tall". they're mostly short. below average height. mostly because shit like rodeos and double corks and all that is basically gymnastics. and being shorter is an undeniable advantage for shit like that


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> yea but I think the point is that most pro snowboarders are beyond just "not tall". they're mostly short. below average height. mostly because shit like rodeos and double corks and all that is basically gymnastics. and being shorter is an undeniable advantage for shit like that


what we need is a spreadsheet with everyone's height so we can plot the curve & see what the mean & distribution is for snowboarders. then using statistical inference/hypothesis testing we can determine whether they are shorter than the general population 

Unfortunately I'm not aware of a comprehensive list of riders & their physical stats...


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the size of your balls is what matters most in this sport.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> I think the size of your balls is what matters most in this sport.


So there aren't any true women snowboarders?


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh silly Snow. Balls are gonads, and women have them.

In vast quantities as opposed to males apparently. Have you SEEN some of the stuff women do when strapped on a board??


----------

